# do i need planning permission?



## garclo (22 Apr 2010)

i am thinking of getting a chalet/cabin in my back garden. its 17ft x 17ft. it will be used for a pool table. can anyone tell me if i would need planning permission?
any advice would be great,
thanks


----------



## Sconhome (22 Apr 2010)

Yes you need planning permission.

Please don't duplicate your threads. We get too excited thinking there is more questions to answer.


----------



## pudds (22 Apr 2010)

afaik I think it's more by-law approval you need than plannng permission as such....check with your local authority.


----------



## onq (22 Apr 2010)

garclo, if its habitable space you may need planning permission.

pudds, there is no bye-law approval since 1992 when the building regulations came in.

ONQ.


----------



## Sconhome (22 Apr 2010)

Even if it is unhabitable space ie a garage or shed the size planned is in excess of the exempted development guidelines being 26.85 m sq.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (22 Apr 2010)

What about the 'removable' structures that are bolted on to a concrete base .... I thought they were exempt from planning?


----------



## onq (23 Apr 2010)

What is the use of the structure paddybloggit?

And how far do you take that definition - most timber frame houses are "bolted on to a concrete base".

BTW, if you're referring to Seomras, Threebedsemi and I had a useful exchange a few months back about these being used for commercial purposes by people working solely from home.

As something that appeared as if it -


wasn't part of the main house
wasn't therefore directly associated with the residential use
wasn't being used for something incidental to the enjoyment of that use
 - it seemed that Seomras used for offices needed both permission AND a Fire Cert.

LOL!

I haven't pursued it since, but I cannot find exempted development schedules covering habitable uses in temporary structures.

It seems different to stoing a caravan, campervan, or boat with onboard accommodation on your land - these things aren't being used.

The planning status of Seomras and the like seems up for grabs, at least until an enforcement action is taken and the courts make a decision.

ONQ.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Apr 2010)

The structures I've seen and am referring to would be sheds/garages and not used for habitable purposes. So 'habitable' seems to be the operative word.


----------



## onq (23 Apr 2010)

See Sconhome's comment about Shed Sizing above - max size is 25 sqm - and there is also a separate requirement to leave 25 sqm of Private Open Space to the rear.

The entire gamut of regulations have to be assessed in relation to the conditions and the separate section imposing limitations on exempted development - protected structures, architectural conservation area, zoning etc.

ONQ.


----------



## garclo (23 Apr 2010)

thanks for the replies. maybe i'll just put some branches on the roof and pretend its a treehouse.


----------



## onq (23 Apr 2010)

Maybe get someone to design you a little games pavilion and get permission for it garclo.

You'll enjoy the experience.




ONQ.


----------

